# Help WSM'ers who use LUMP



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

I always do charcoal, but I'm putting 2 butts on tonight for my first
cook with lump in the wsm...what do I need to know..

use the same amount?  more?
Minion Method?

My grill experience showed me it takes a long time for lump to cool down.
I'm assuming my temp control may be different.
Thanks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

cleaned up the patio for the weekend and the family next week...
ready to fire it up, but it won't be till later...59 here in Myrtle.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.

I remembered to double grate, but I don't think I have enough lump.
Thinking about adding a layer or two of Kingsford on top.  I'm hoping to
let it burn enough to get rid of what may be a charcoal flavor I'm detecting in my meat.  Or it may be my rub stinks.

Anyway, I hope the kingsford will ignite the lump evenly during the
MM....hoping to get some sleep.


----------



## Finney (Nov 18, 2005)

Your plan sounds good.  Listen to Jeff about the vents.

Remember:    Lump can burn hotter... But only if you let it. 8-[


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 18, 2005)

I have been mixing lump and Kingsford together for almost a year now. Seems to give the best of both worlds. No funny smell and much less ash.
It does not run hotter,like Finney says, if treated the same as charcoal.

I just do the MM with about 20 briquets and it runs all night.

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks Al, that's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 18, 2005)

Whenever I use lump I fill the charcoal chamber and use Kingsford to start the fire with the MM. Much like Kingsford the lump will burn evenly once it ignites, just spread whatever amount of coals you use evenly over the lump.

If you control your temps on the way up you won't have any problems with lump burning hotter, same principle applies whether using lump or briquettes.
I've never experienced lump burning hotter.

Remember, pics. Good Luck Cappy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought a whole new pack of batteries for the camera for the next week.
I usually clean the back deck about twice a year, so I wanted to get a good picture of it.   :grin:   :grin:  :grin:


----------



## BYBBQ (Nov 18, 2005)

Like everyone has said-it does not get hotter -  but it gets hot quicker. watch your air inlet.  you will have to close it down alittle from where you usually run. MM best way to go. way less ash and no funny smells. temp control is biggest thing -- it will rise very quick once it gets going. good luck and lots of pics :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks, it should be an adventure.  I got some lump two or three years ago, but I can't remember anything about it.  I just found a local source on lump that isn't "Cowboy Brand", and I'm a little excited about this cook.  For those that read my thread on using the lump in the kettle, you'll know why I'm checking this out!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

ok, butts are rubbed, waiting on fire in the hole time...
these are the butts that I got a great deal on..













and note Simba the Wonder Dog at the top of the pic pouting cause he don't get no snacks till tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Postage Stamps!  That's all I see..... #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

It ain't that bad Joker.  One of these days I'll switch hosts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

It ain't that hard, Captain.  Here's a link fer ya..  :!: 

http://www.imageshack.us/ (works the same way)

Yer choice, o'course..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 3729qv.jpg


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

which option do I use to make it show on the forum?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 18, 2005)

*Use the thumbnail for forum 1...works for me *


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, what he said..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

[-o<


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

ok it worked.  Pic was a little dark though.


sooooooo..the long wait begins.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

Brothers...I visit this board daily,  but this is my bbq time.  Here in the coastal Carolina's, hog killing time is October and November, meaning, it's too dang hot in the summer time to do a pig.  This is the traditional 
time for church homecomings, political rallies, etc.

Our Fall season didn't come till this week, so I'm excited about this cook
in cool weather.  And I wanted to re-post a poem by my long lost
friend Rickwieser, who pretty much says it all here..


Why BBQ

The fog from my breath swirled slowly
On this cold November morn.
And the wisps of smoke rose skyward
As the birds echoed up there scorn
Occasionally the sound of silence
Was shattered by the pop of a spark
Or the woeful cry of the neighbors dog
As he spoke into the dark
The pungent smell of fresh coffee
Blends in with the smells of fall
Leaves twisting and turning downward
As they answer to natures call
Words can't describe the sense of pleasure
As I add wood and tend my fire
All the sounds and smells of BBQ
Just feed my burning desire
Is this an act of sanity
To rise so early and perform this task
You evidently don't know BBQ
Or you wouldn't even have to ask

By Rick Rucker aka Rickwieser


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [-o<


Captain, if you clicked on "Resize Image?", don't ~ It only uploads a thumbnail size image, not the actual size that your camera took. (320 x 240 is the size of your pic) :!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sooooooo..the long wait begins.


sooooooo..we're still waitin' ~ How's it goin' ?


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 19, 2005)

you don't want to know....that's all I'm saying [-(


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 19, 2005)

Cappy,

For info on lump and the WSM.  Hail up Bryan S and talk to him.  Think that's all he uses in his.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2fkwr0jk]
> sooooooo..the long wait begins.


sooooooo..we're still waitin' ~ How's it goin' ?[/quote:2fkwr0jk]

Very disappointed with the Cappy............If his ship was sinking he would have been the first one to abandon the ship.  No loyalty to the crew!  [-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2005)

well thanks for covering my a guys! [-X 

As fate would have it, I did not have enough lump to get through the night.  When the Maverick beeped at 3 am, and I knew I had no more
fuel, and I knew it was 34 degrees outside, I decided to sleep.

Just got back with 3 bags of lump, so there will pics today!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well thanks for covering my a guys! [-X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what are you cooking today?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2005)

2 more butts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

went back to the same store, sure enough, 2 butts for a little over
4 bucks each!!!!!!!!!!


just lit the lump, trying to get temps set.

Noticed the coals burnt through last night, but a lot of the lump didn't
ignite!!!  Gonna have to keep an eye on this.  A sober eye. 

For the first part of the cook anyway.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2005)

and we're off!

again!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2005)

wow, big pics!

here's some of my neighbors dog telling me he smells the food and is hungry!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Weeeellllllll, it's been aroudn 15 hours ~ How we doin' ? ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm full.  I'm at work, but will post more pics when I get home.  Butts finished during halftime of the Clemson/So, Carolina game.
My neighbor and I ate about half a butt!

My thoughts....the lump worked much better this time around, nice even heat.  Much less ash.  Also, I truly believe now it was a charcoal flavor
I was tasting.  I guess I'm a lump convert now.

The pecan and apple mix was outrageous!  Smelling the sweet smoke in
crisp fall air was the best smell I can remember.  I really wanted to taste the flavor profile so I used a bunch of pecan, and it still wasn't overbearing at all.  I really like the pecan a lot.  I guess I'm a pecan
convert now.

One of the butts got sauced with Blues Hog (thanks Jack W. and sort of Finney, ).  I can understand why this sauce does so well in competitions.
When you are tasting the pork with the sauce on it, you can taste just about the right amount of heat, a good amount of sweet (a tad too much for me, although I know the judges like sweet), and a nice vinegar wang.
It's a pretty good compliment to the pork.  That said, I somehow feel
the excellent components that are looked for don't quite add up to as good a whole.  Does that make sense?  I thought each componet was
very good individually while tasting, but somehow I don't like the sauce as a whole as much as I thought.  Kinda hard to explain.   I wouldn't be
afraid to use Blues Hog in a comp at all, but I won't use it as my first choice at home.

Great cook, and I rarely say that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

well I'm getting an error message from Image shack.  I'll try again later.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 20, 2005)

Capt.,

Two questions; when you say a bunch of pecan, how much wood did you use? and did you use Blues Hog Original or the Carolina Red Sauce he has.?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

Had to be the Carolina Red.  It was very similar to a Lexington style sauce, just a lot sweeter.

Don't laugh, but I used about 6 chunks of pecan, and about 3 of apple.
When I post the pics you'll see a good smoke ring, but again, the subtle
flavors prevented the butts from being "oversmoked."

here's a pic of some pulled and chopped with a portion of butt on top.





It's already been sauced with the Blues Hog in this pic.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 20, 2005)

If your pecan chunks are anything like mine, then 6 equals 3 fist sized chunks anyway, so 3 and 3 doesn't seem that overboard. Pork looks good, I might have to give that sauce a try, I've heard good things about it.

I think I understand what you're saying about all  the parts not equaling the whole, I think, like something is still missing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

well I would have tried it a long time ago, but I couldn't find a good source of anything but Cowboy Brand until I stumbled on the Piggly
Wiggly this week.  Anyway, I've got two and a half bags ready to go.

Definately will use it on ham this week.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 20, 2005)

Capppy,

First, congrats on the successfull cook and your initiation into the wonderful world of lump. =D> 

As a dedicated lump user I'm afraid this will sound like an I told ya so.  It's not intended that way.

Years ago when I started with my ECB I had terrible trouble keeping a cook going.  I'd bought into the hype from Kingsford about how good they were.  Then I remembered an old friend preferred Royal Oak for his grilling an' tried that.  A little better but not right.  Kept trying different bricks and started using Kroger, store brand, bricks.  With these at least I could cook w/o constant stirring of the coals to knock off the ash.  Eventually tried some lump on the advise of a friend and the ash problem virtually went away.  This was all before my days on the internet, well b4 I knew BBQ forums even existed, and had ever even heard or thought about modding and ECB.

Imnsho,  everyone who has a pit that is air tight enough, to be capable of controlling a fire, and has cooked enough to understand fire control can learn to cook a better product with lump.  Just stay away from the lesser lumps (like cowboy) and  you're on your way.

Again, congrats on the "first" cook and now that your converted please help spread the word.  Maybe together we can do away with those "nasty" bricks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

you know it's wierd, I've been using Kingsford for years, but over the last 6 months I thought I was noticing the taste in my food.  At first I thought I was going crazy, but now I have to agree it does affect the taste.  Lump from now on.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 20, 2005)

I've recently used up the last of the GF's kingsford on the grill.  Another  thing I've noticed while doing this is the incredible amount of white smoke that comes off the grill b4 there's even any food on the grill.  No possible way I'm seeing grease smoke.  Just garbage burning out of the bricks, but the more I think about it, the more I'm concerned about what's really in bricks.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you know it's wierd, I've been using Kingsford for years, but over the last 6 months I thought I was noticing the taste in my food.  At first I thought I was going crazy, but now I have to agree it does affect the taste.  Lump from now on.



Welcome to the other side.  Now you have to convince a judge that the charcoal taste is bad.  Way too many judges equate charcoal taste with smoke.  Wood flavor is a nuance not a charcoal bite.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

I was thinking that...I talked to Bobby Flay on the phone one time, and he said till he was about 18 years old, he thought bbq tasted like lighter fluid.  We like what's familiar.   I'm concerned a judge may taste my
q and say...no flavor! :-(


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I was thinking that...I talked to Bobby Flay on the phone one time, and he said till he was about 18 years old, he thought bbq tasted like lighter fluid.  We like what's familiar.   I'm concerned a judge may taste my
> q and say...no flavor! :-(



I listen to the judges when they talk behind the curtain.  The best of them say "that sample had a good smoke flavor".  The novices say " that sample had a good charcoal flavor".   To me there is a huge difference.  To them....no tellin'.   I'm not even sure a beginner can discern liquid smoke.  It's hard to follow a sample back to the field to see what the fuel was.  I can taste charcoal, I don't like it and I mark down on taste for it.  I like pecan and fruit woods.  I can recognize the difference and will score it accordingly.   I'm not sure your "basic" judge knows the difference.  That's why I like to play in the big games.  The judges are more seasoned and the level of play goes up.   I think BBQ should be judged without sauce.  That is a debate that deserves it's own thread.  Is Barbecue, BBQ, if it dosen't have a sauce?  I'm sure it's been beat to death here and on other forums.  It's fun talk for the winter though.     

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

well I must say, I'd rather compete in a bbq contest than in a bbq sauce contest.  However, it is what it is.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

what stinks is I need the sauce to compensate for my rub.  i know what I'm shooting for, but I can't get it.  Larry and Glenn R both sent me rubs that were better than mine, but I can't get the right combination of my very few spices.

  Of course, if I did, I'd have to move on to the next food category, and I don't want to do that yet!!! \/


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what stinks is I need the sauce to compensate for my rub.  i know what I'm shooting for, but I can't get it.  Larry and Glenn R both sent me rubs that were better than mine, but I can't get the right combination of my very few spices.
> 
> Of course, if I did, I'd have to move on to the next food category, and I don't want to do that yet!!! \/



The semantics is where I have trouble.  I don't find much good in a rub on large cuts of meat.  Most of it is washed off in the mopping process anyway.  Now, when you use your rub for a seasoning agent, thats where things get mucky.  I use a basic kosher salt and garlic pepper blend on whole hogs and shoulders/butts.  I season the barbecued pork with a different mix when I'm making a finished product.  I like to use a mix that compliments the injection, the mop, the rub, the rejuvination juice, the finishing sauce and, of course, the pork.   That's a slightly more complex mixture.  I'm back in the hammock on all of it until March.  A few top fives but no championships this year.  Time to retool (my personal favorite part).  Lump charcoal always plays a strong part in the retool.  =P~  8-[ 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2005)

and therein lies the rub.

so to speak.

I used my rub with someone else's sauce.

not bad, but not where I want to be.

I like my mop and finishing sauce.  I need to perfect my rub
to perfectly blend in.  This stuff is getting complicated.  Think I need to
hit my hammock as well!


----------



## Finney (Nov 20, 2005)

Cappie... The Bluse Hog was Tennesse Red.  I should have written that on your bottle.  Sorry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

Where the hell have you been?????


----------

